# Marking blue



## DTR (15 Jan 2013)

What do you use?

I use a permament marker for small bits but that's not very practical for large areas. Is there any reason I can't use a generic blue ink?


----------



## Harbo (15 Jan 2013)

I use permanent markers and Stuarts Engineers Blue.

Rod


----------



## xy mosian (15 Jan 2013)

I have used the leftovers in Car paint aerosols.
xy


----------



## Harbo (15 Jan 2013)

And for my clock wheels I use car spray red oxide.
Offers some protection and easy to mark with a fine marker pen or scratch-awl.

Rod


----------



## Cheshirechappie (15 Jan 2013)

I use a giant-size permanent marker with a tip about 3/4" wide, called "Edding 850". Mine came from Tilgear. They do bottles of top-up ink, too; though the marker seems to last for ages. It's much better than the old bottles of marking-out blue with a brush dipped in them - that stuff seemed to get everywhere, and washing the stains out of clothing was a nightmare.


----------



## Jamesc (15 Jan 2013)

+1 for the Edding 850, they also use them at my local college


----------



## jasonB (15 Jan 2013)

If you are using any form of cutting fluid then the markers dont last that long and fountain pen ink will be worse. Even without fluid the markers soon rub off.

Engineers blue is not the stuff to use for marking out as it does not dry quickly and will smudge, its really only for testing the mating face of two items.

A small bottle of marking blue will go a long way and can be thinned with meths if it starts to thicken, for larger areas use a foam brush or a pad of cloth.


----------



## jimi43 (17 Jan 2013)

I use this stuff...

CLICK

I used to get it on Fleabay but they don't have this type anymore so far as I can see.

Not cheap but lasts ages.

Jim


----------

